# How do i make a FTDI cable out of a usb?



## gregory01 (May 19, 2012)

I need a FTDI (3.3v) cable for a project (Ybox 2). I would like some instructions. Ive looked on the computer for hours without luck:banghead:.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Google? 

First couple of hits:

FTDI Cable 5V VCC-3.3V I/O - SparkFun Electronics

DIY USB to Serial Cable For $3! « Jonathan Thomson's web journal


----------

